# Best movies that are old



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 8, 2010)

Evil Dead 2, when your character has a chainsaw for a hand, he's hard to argue with.

One flew over the cuckoo's nest, when I get asked what a perfect movie is like I can just point to Cuckoo's nest.

Nosferatu, scariest movie in existence.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

Evil Dead 2 huh? Not that old then.

How about _The Last Man on Earth_ with Vincent Price?
Eraserhead? The Elephant Man?

and OMFG Metropolis.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 8, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Evil Dead 2 huh? Not that old then.
> 
> How about _The Last Man on Earth_ with Vincent Price?
> Eraserhead? The Elephant Man?
> ...



Eraserhead was fucking wierd. There is no hidden message.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Eraserhead was fucking wierd. There is no hidden message.


 Forget the message, I just loved experiencing it. It was like watching a nightmare and the atmosphere of that industrial wasteland was beautiful. Concrete and steel aged in rust, pipes and machinery and around it complete darkness. The city has become as lifeless and frail as the people that inhabit it.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 8, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Forget the message, I just loved experiencing it. It was like watching a nightmare and the atmosphere of that industrial wasteland was beautiful. Concrete and steel aged in rust, pipes and machinery and around it complete darkness. The city has become as lifeless and frail as the people that inhabit it.



You make it sound like it has a message =V


----------



## Shico (Jul 8, 2010)

Planet of the Apes, I was shocked to find out the classic movies are twice as old as I am!

The first Willy Wonka (not the Burton one) the guy who plays Wonka is delightful to watch....and I still know all the Oopa Loompa songs.

Neveredning Story and The Dark Crystal, damn they are both so awsome and I am a huge fan of non CGI special effects.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 8, 2010)

The first King Kong and It's A Wonderful Life were pretty good for me.


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 9, 2010)

First thing I thought when I saw this thread was One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest.
I was beaten to it.

So; The Man who Came from Earth.

Not THAT old, but extremely good.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 9, 2010)

Some Like It Hot.  It's an old 50's era drag comedy in black and white.  But it's actually funny!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 9, 2010)

Nipples the Metroid said:


> So; The Man who Came from Earth.


 
The Man Who Fell to Earth?

with David Booie?

Bringing Up Baby [1938]
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari (1920)
Even Dwarfs Started Small (1970)
Breathless (1960)
Bob le flambeur (1956)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 9, 2010)

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 9, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> A Clockwork Orange



Yes!


----------



## Skittle (Jul 9, 2010)

Evil Dead... FFF BITCHES!

Videodrome also.


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 9, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> The Man Who Fell to Earth?
> 
> with David Booie?
> 
> ...


 
Nope, The Man who came from Earth.
Look it up. ;3


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jul 9, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> and OMFG Metropolis.


 
Metrolpolis, holy shit!  *highfive*


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 9, 2010)

Mad Max
Blade Runner




Shico said:


> *Planet of the Apes*, I was shocked to find out the classic movies are twice as old as I am!
> 
> The *first Willy Wonka* (not the Burton one) the guy who plays Wonka is delightful to watch....and I still know all the Oopa Loompa songs.
> 
> *Neveredning Story and The Dark Crystal*, damn they are both so awsome and I am a huge fan of non CGI special effects.


 
Fantastic movies here. Love these as well.  More so for the last two.  Neverending story 2 was ok nothing to great , but 3 was just horrid.  For the time The Dark Crystal was made it was amazing. Still is.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Undercover Brother!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 9, 2010)

How old is Labyrinth? :3c


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh I know another one, How High xD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 9, 2010)

Class of Nuke'em High.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> How old is Labyrinth? :3c


 
It been out for long time. Still great movie tho.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 9, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> It been out for long time. Still great movie tho.


 I fuckin' love it. x3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 9, 2010)

The oldest movie that I like is Excalibur, but I wouldn't consider it the best.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jul 9, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> A Clockwork Orange



Indeed.  Also, Army of Darkness, Casablanca, Citizen Kane, Gone with the Wind, Scarface, The Godfather.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 10, 2010)

A clockwork Orange.

How did I forget that?!


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 10, 2010)

King Kong-1933
Mommy Dearest - 1981 "No more wire hangers!!" *begins to beat the crap out of her daughter with the hangers* priceless.
Invasion of the Body Snatchers - 1956
War of the Worlds - 1953
Airplane - 1980.  this movie still makes me laugh.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 10, 2010)

Brewsters millions. Original airdate 1985.
Old but one of the best movies I have ever seen.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 14, 2010)

Cool Hand Luke, I'm so glad I watched that movie.


----------



## Pine (Jul 14, 2010)

Eraserhead 1977

disturbing yet epic movie


----------



## Ames (Jul 14, 2010)

Airplane!


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if Pulp Fiction counts because it was made in 1994.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 14, 2010)

_*The Jerk*._ Ever wanted to know what movie masterpiece made people want to take Steve Martin off the stage/SNL and put him in other pictures? This is it. Hilarious to this day and none of the comedy has degraded any. A touch goofy, but in his hands, it works.

_*Patton*_ is pretty fucking epic for a war movie, even though its a bit long not nearly as gory as contemporary movies. I just watch it today. It makes me wish I could have battled in WWII--the second-to-last great battle verses "evil-evil". The last one being Korea, of course. Either way, Patton's amazing.

Everyone once and awhile, you can find a collection of Alfred Hitchcock's earlier work in the five dollar bin at Wal-Mart/K-Mart. Get it. If only for _"The Lady That Vanished". _

_*Escape from New York*_ features the most bad ass protagonist of all time. Snake "Mother Fucking" Pliskin. MGS ain't got nothing on him, no matter how much the Corto's and Bloodshot Eyes' of the world pretend other wise. Snake Pliskin could force feed Chuck Norris his own dick by ripping a hole through the space-time continuum, grabbing another Chuck Norris while he's banging some hooker, then jamming the Texas Ranger's erect penis into the other's mouth so violently, it pops out through the back of his neck. And then for cheap laughs, use to two Chucks in a puppet show.

Even Jesus would bottom for Snake Pliskin and he's God's Only Son(tm). Think about that for a moment.

_*Platoon*_ is another good war movie. So many decent to fantastic actors was in it. Charlie Sheen, Dr. Cox from Scrubs (fucking serious!), Willem Defoe (he won or almost won an Emmy for that), and even Forrest Whittaker, who'd later go on to play the ruthless dictator Idi Amin in _The Last King of Scotland _(another good movie, albeit much newer).

It's hard to go wrong with any movie directed by Stanley Kubrick. Except _2001: A Space Odessy_. Never liked that movie.


----------



## Pine (Jul 14, 2010)

oh yeah, I forgot to mention The Shawshank Redemption. also an epic movie


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

The songs from the original Pocahontas


----------



## Lei-Lani (Jul 14, 2010)

One letter:  "M".   Director Fritz Lang takes a disturbing look at pedophilia and serial killing in Germany through the unlikely viewpoint of actor Peter Lorre, whom in MY opinion, did his BEST performance of his life in this. &quot;M&quot; will not only shock you; it'll really make you think about a few things - especially the moral aspects of justice and punishment that were alive even in the 1930s. In German with English subtitles, but even reading it, you'll feel the effects.  What's really going to stun you is that a few years later, Hitler would become chancellor of Germany. A lot of the people you're watching on the screen became monsters themselves then.


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Le Cochon Danseur. *Snickergigglefitlolol*


----------



## Lobar (Jul 14, 2010)

How has nobody said Blazing Saddles yet?


----------



## Machine (Jul 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> How has nobody said Blazing Saddles yet?


No, but I was totally thinking of putting Blazing Saddles down in here. :C


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 14, 2010)

This one.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 14, 2010)

Going with "Gone with the Wind".

Definitely has to be one of the best.


----------



## Stawks (Jul 14, 2010)

Lobar said:


> How has nobody said Blazing Saddles yet?


 
Where da white women at?


----------



## PIERO (Jul 16, 2010)

Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## aztrocat (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmm, seen several of my favorites mentioned here...

I'd also add 12 Angry Men. No special effects, just acting. One of my favorite classics.


----------



## Deo (Jul 16, 2010)

"The Seventh Seal" (1952)

And I like the way "A ClockWork Orange" was filmed. Though half the movie I have to watch with my eyes closed. >,<

And "Soylent Green"


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Jul 16, 2010)

Nipples the Metroid said:


> Nope, The Man who came from Earth.
> Look it up. ;3


No it is :The man who fell to earth,.David Bowie is an alien who crashs on earth,.Looks like you need to look it up ,.better.
I've read the book and seen the movie,.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 16, 2010)

remember kids, if your friend doesnt want to watch a movie with subtitles thats in black & white, then theyre not really your friend

The Wicker Man (1973) is one I forgot to put down, watch that one


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 20, 2010)

The Birds.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jul 21, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> The Birds.


 
Another good Hitchcock movie is "Rope". 
It's filmed as if it was shot in only one take, but it doesn't come off as a simple gimmick.


----------

